# The Best LED Retrofit I've Seen To Date (B7, but this could be done to an A3)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I've seen a few LED posts in here, so I thought I should cross-post. Both of these setups (front and rear) could be done to an A3. The original thread (linked at the bottom) is from a Spanish website.








Check these out. A Spanish A4 owner added LEDS to the front and rear of his B7 Avant. It's a clean install for sure, almost factory-like. The S5 wheels, RS4 grille and mirrors look really good too. If there's a textbook for OEMplus modification, this guy should be a contributor.

































































Here's a how-to in Spanish.
http://www.audisport-iberica.c...32728
And here:
http://www.audisport-iberica.c...37127


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

that's effin sweet


----------



## OettingerGTI (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_that's effin sweet

For sure. I could do without the rear LEDs but the front ones look hot. And I'm really diggin' those S5 wheels.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (OettingerGTI)*

That is awesome. Makes me wish I could read spanish, had more free time and had the skills to do this myself!
Anyone care to guess how much time this took.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*

Thanks George...
I feel like I could do that


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Thanks George...
I feel like I could do that
x2, gracias Jorge, este es una buena modificasion, yo voy hacer esto en la proxima semana


----------



## rpimtnbiker (Aug 21, 2007)

Those look sweet, but there isn't really much functionality to them other than looks. The light from LEDs dissipates too quickly to make them useful for any long range lighting. According to an engineer at OSRAM-Sylvania I'm working with, actual LED headlights are a long ways off for this reason.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_x2, gracias Jorge, este es una buena modificasion, yo voy hacer esto en la proxima semana









yo tanbien frank. alomejor lo hacemos junto? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
yo tanbien frank. alomejor lo hacemos junto? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Seguro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Seguro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

gracias


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: The Best LED Retrofit I've Seen To Date ([email protected])*

me like!!! im still contemplatin opening the headlamps (FKs) and instaling a directional led strips- just need the time and the bullocks to do it!
The rear maybe a challenge.
e


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (rpimtnbiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rpimtnbiker* »_Those look sweet, but there isn't really much functionality to them other than looks. The light from LEDs dissipates too quickly to make them useful for any long range lighting. According to an engineer at OSRAM-Sylvania I'm working with, actual LED headlights are a long ways off for this reason. 

No unfortunately- some people may think that the DRL LEDs for the newer Audis will replace the brightness of Foglamps- . They are bright ( Audi uses proper reflectors to direct the led beam forward) but not bright enough to light up the road. They are functional in terms of a visual means as a DRL to be seen by oncoming traffic.
The spanish A4 project is the sameidea i have in mind but using another kind/design of led strip that maybe a bit more brighter than the ones they have. Alot brighter than the ''Angelbrows" that i have on my A3 ( only best seen at night or very overcasted day. The Spanish A4's led seem to fair better in the daylight but not bright enough to match Audis oem LED on the R8, S6, or upcoming A4.
However, if the Spanish A4's project led was fitted with a custom "hood" or small lip that runs along the top of the LED strip- it would have been much better in the daylight. just my observation
I really like the rear though. 

if someone in socal is willing to help me do this project (i have the Fks sitting in my living room, i just have to order the LEDs- i maybe interested in collaborating. Someone good with taking the headlamps apart? also good with custom fitting/ making 'makeshift' materials.
ah prpbably too much wasted time- it'll be no time until an aftermarket company comes out with a ready to install version. less headaches, but only if the price is right.
_Modified by tiptronic at 1:04 PM 2/24/2008_


_Modified by tiptronic at 1:10 PM 2/24/2008_


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: The Best LED Retrofit I've Seen To Date ([email protected])*

Tanslations
Headlights
http://www.audisport-iberica.c...32728
For some reason the taillight translation didnt work. (of course the one im most interested in)


----------



## westforce (Feb 23, 2008)

Hola a todos, soy wester de España (Europa) y he sido el creador de todo este trabajo tanto para los faros delanteros como traseros con los leds en mi A4 Avant B7. Espero que os guste. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (westforce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *westforce* »_Hola a todos, soy wester de España (Europa) y he sido el creador de todo este trabajo tanto para los faros delanteros como traseros con los leds en mi A4 Avant B7. Espero que os guste. Un saludo a todos.

beinvenido http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (westforce)*

Binvenido, voy a necesitar tu ayuda con hacer este proyecto con mi A3, mi nombre en audisport es audiriqueno66 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: The Best LED Retrofit I've Seen To Date ([email protected])*

Here ya go George!!!!
Work in progress....


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: The Best LED Retrofit I've Seen To Date (tiptronic)*

you missed it?


















_Modified by tiptronic at 8:42 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: The Best LED Retrofit I've Seen To Date (tiptronic)*

now that's hotttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: The Best LED Retrofit I've Seen To Date (tiptronic)*

x2 thats great!. DIY in progress??
Did you add the audi emblem yourself? Looks GREAT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: The Best LED Retrofit I've Seen To Date (elevine17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elevine17* »_x2 thats great!. DIY in progress??
Did you add the audi emblem yourself? Looks GREAT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes- DIY in progress- I was hoping i can finish the second one this week. 
The AudiSports redflag emblem I added myself (and damn it! it's crooked! haha) I got it from ebay. I have them affixed to the back with the TFSI badge, and along the side door guard where the S-Line badge would normally go..but since I do not have an S-Line, i thought the Audi redflag emblem would suffice.
i'll keep you guys posted w/ the progress.. It would have been faster if I had another set of hands to help...








If i there's a way to pry open the taillamps--w/out actually destroying it- I might just have the solution to add the LEDs back there too!

e

_Modified by tiptronic at 10:40 PM 3-16-2008_


_Modified by tiptronic at 11:12 AM 3/17/2008_


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: The Best LED Retrofit I've Seen To Date (tiptronic)*

BY THE WAY-- THANKS TO BLUETEMPEST- for egging me on to do this project!!! Now get ur ass here down in SoCal so we can do yours! I meant the headlamps..










_Modified by tiptronic at 11:12 AM 3/17/2008_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: The Best LED Retrofit I've Seen To Date (tiptronic)*

Uh oh. I think Angryrican is scrambling as we speak to get his covert special project installed. The race is on. Sweet work. Can't wait to see the DIY and the final product!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Lights look pretty good. The emblem on the other hand, why would you want to put something in that shows the headlights did not come that way? Stealth is a lot cleaner than screaming "look what I did"


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_Lights look pretty good. The emblem on the other hand, why would you want to put something in that shows the headlights did not come that way? Stealth is a lot cleaner than screaming "look what I did"

Thanks-- i thought about it, and i may have to remove the emblem. 
Thanks!
As for Angryrican66, I'm sure his will look a lot better- you know he doesn't do "cheap mods". He will (i'm sure ) have OEM bi-xenons, and hi-flux 3watt Luxeon Line LEDs ($146.00 for 6 leds in a strip IIRC- although i looked into that-- and wow- it gets very expensive- you still have to wire them, and have a proper "heat sink" cradle as they are hi-powered leds). Or otherwise, a converted 2009/2010(?) Audi A3 official LED headlamps with bi-xenons.....








here's my excerpt from another audi forum site:
*
This right side headlamp was the first try- so far i think the water sealing is tight, i used some spray bottle to actually wet the outside along the seams and see if i get any kind of condensation overnight- but none that i see- of course it's nothing like real pounding rain.. However, since this was my first try- I am going to reopen the unit (have to trim a piece of factory inside trim - corner vertical trim on the corner edge-but an easy task nevertheless) Then once i put it back together, i will be adding additional silicone sealant to ensure water/weather seal. 
I will be posting a DIY once i get everything re-started. Hopefully it's done this week- only have a pair of hands and can only work on it afterwork hours. 
Thanks for the positive comments. I know it's DIY, probably not anything like the actual A3 (let alone the new A3 convertible's led clad headlamps) Perhaps "similar" to the new Rs6 avant's LED configuration. But I'm happy with the result so far. 
So far, based on the materials I've used- $10.00 for the heatgun, approx $45.00 for 3 sets LEDs (!- i bought extra one just in case) plus shipping, 3m double side tape for $3.00 and a tube of silicone adhesive/sealant ($4.00) and lots of minutes circling the seams with the heat gun- but it works!
I already have other materials in my garage that i was going to use to complete this project--but ended up not using them after opening the headlamps. Fortunately, the trim inside the headlamps (especially the bottom piece that extends to the front edge of the headlamp lens- was moveable and i was able to fit the leds at the bottom-that black trim itself now acts as the 'shade/hood' for the LEDs- which allows them to be seen during daytime. Another thing about this mod- is that it's not permanent, it is secure, but not entirely permanent- it can be removed w/out having any or too much signs of a mod- except for the hassle of prying open the headlamps. 
As for wiring, at this time, hooking it up to the parking lamps is the easy and safe way to draw power, but i am looking into having it hooked up to the main power and fuse box and hooked to the DRLs--but NOT- that's way over my electrical capabilities..haha- or if i can just find which wires powers the Halos- then i'll be set (the halos are going to be not in use!)
For those who does not like this-- please keep the negative opinion to yourself. If you have a feedback of how to 'better' the project w/out raising the cost or the headache- do share!
e* 
George!- I just realized i completely hi-jacked this thread- i apologize- let me know if you want me to start a new thread instead.
Thanks



_Modified by tiptronic at 9:59 PM 3-24-2008_


----------



## BlueTempest (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: The Best LED Retrofit I've Seen To Date (tiptronic)*

They look awesome. Great Job Tip!! Now I'm definitely glad i pushed you to do this mod. Lol, no about me coming out there.....


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: The Best LED Retrofit I've Seen To Date (BlueTempest)*

YEAH BlueTemptest! thanks a lot for making me molestate the headlamps for this silly project








e


----------



## BlueTempest (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: The Best LED Retrofit I've Seen To Date (tiptronic)*

I wouldnt call it molesting...id say improving and updating. Halos are for BMWs and apparently civics. Its about time audi came up with its own parking light scheme.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

i just want to know what wires everyone is tapping for the power


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_i just want to know what wires everyone is tapping for the power
Since they draw such little power, i.e. he has a 9V battery powering his for show, you should be able to tap into the sidemarker lights, question for the OP, did you use OEM headlamps or are the Angel Eyes ? the Bi xenons have a screw that is my speedbump right now since it is a bear to reach, wondering if you had the same issue and figured how to reach it


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Since they draw such little power, i.e. he has a 9V battery powering his for show, you should be able to tap into the sidemarker lights, question for the OP, did you use OEM headlamps or are the Angel Eyes ? the Bi xenons have a screw that is my speedbump right now since it is a bear to reach, wondering if you had the same issue and figured how to reach it









Wasnt sure if that question was directed to me, but the headlamps im modding right now are FK AngelEyes. The halos will not be connected.
No problems taking the headlamps nor the inside trim apart. Although what exactly are you trying to do?








Angryrican66 is correct about the 9v battery i was using for show. Tapping into the parking lamp wires will then show the actual brightness of these LEDs. And they are bright!! So far, the pseudo light bar i currently have on the fog grills (same type leds) has endured auto carwashes, heavy socal rain and 100+mph speeds- it has been 2months- So far so good it is working quite well!!!- the car power system doesnt even know it exist with so little power that it uses.


_Modified by tiptronic at 7:44 PM 3/18/2008_


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
Wasnt sure if that question was directed to me, but the headlamps im modding right now are FK AngelEyes. The halos will not be connected.
No problems taking the headlamps nor the inside trim apart. Although what exactly are you trying to do?








Angryrican66 is correct about the 9v battery i was using for show. Tapping into the parking lamp wires will then show the actual brightness of these LEDs. And they are bright!! So far, the pseudo light bar i currently have on the fog grills (same type leds) has endured auto carwashes, heavy socal rain and 100+mph speeds- it has been 2months- So far so good it is working quite well!!!- the car power system doesnt even know it exist with so little power that it uses.

_Modified by tiptronic at 7:13 PM 3/18/2008_
sorry it was directed at you, after we thread jacked I figure you had become the OP







I'm going thru a few different ideas right now, the Audi headlights have a screw that needs to be removed to take it apart and it is inside the housing so not easy to reach, I'm also toying with going with S6 leds incorporated in the fog grilles


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

Since you have an Sline grill perhaps a custom made (housing and leds) to be affixed on the bumper with in the fog grill ingress area- a la Q7 Tdi?
I have toyed with the idea of placing the leds on the top side of the headlamps kinda like the new audi cab, but extending out like a brow, but was concerned about how to secure the leds (just on the underside of the topside of the lens (make sense?). So far this straightline configuration seem to work ( a la new rs6). The inside projection and hibeam reflector configuration on our current A3 did not allow me to mimic the curved A4 LEDs.
e


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_Since you have an Sline grill perhaps a custom made (housing and leds) to be affixed on the bumper with in the fog grill ingress area- a la Q7 Tdi?
e
That is what I was thinking, I can get the S6 led DRL's and trim them to fit with a dremel, I have to measure draw and think a lot about this, haven't had to do since school







but I'm starting to envision it better right now


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_That is what I was thinking, I can get the S6 led DRL's and trim them to fit with a dremel, I have to measure draw and think a lot about this, haven't had to do since school







but I'm starting to envision it better right now









If you do trim the S6 LEDS- that means you would have to re-waterproof the housing. Plus- before you start trimming- make sure that you dont damage or screw up the LEDs itself. I thought about the S6 leds- but at 299.00 was a bit steep- i still want to get new wheels lol
e


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

S6 fogs are the way to go. There are some posts around outlining how others modified their fogs to get them in the sline grill on the a3. I'd love to see someone nail this light project /mod based on the s4 version ontop of this thread. 
I guess it's to early to tell whether the new a3 being released in june will have compatible housings for the current 8Ps?


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (drew138)*

Some of these retrofits looks great. But there's nothing like seeing those pure white LEDs behind you, coming up fast, and then realizing that it's an R8. In my case today, a light blue one heading westbound towards 101 just past Sears Point.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Craig3Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craig3Q* »_Some of these retrofits looks great. But there's nothing like seeing those pure white LEDs behind you, coming up fast, and then realizing that it's an R8. In my case today, a light blue one heading westbound towards 101 just past Sears Point.

i know exactly what you're talking about. Seen them here up and about So Cal.


----------



## j20thgti (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: The Best LED Retrofit I've Seen To Date ([email protected])*

looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## makanouchi (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: The Best LED Retrofit I've Seen To Date (tiptronic)*

Can you tell us where you got the led strips from?


----------

